

Identified.com - increase your profile - JohnLBevan
https://www.identified.com

======
JohnLBevan
Interestingly I added Starbucks to my employment history (I was a part time
barista whilst at university) and subsequently went down two points for it :S
I guess the moral is only put down relevant experience to your domain. . .

